# Šramková (surname)



## LoveVanPersie

Jana Šramková - Wikipedia
Jana Šramková is a Czech.
It seems that _Šrámková_ is a Czech surname. _Šramková_ is just a Slovak adaptation.


----------



## ilocas2

There are surnames in Czech that differ one from each other only by one long vowel

Skála - Skala
Dolínek - Dolinek
etc.
so there is also Šrámková and Šramková


----------



## bibax

The noun *šrám/šram* is from German: die Schramme = scratch.

*šramačka, šramovačka, šramka* = a tool or machine for producing a cut (*šram*) in a seam of a mineral (usually coal). The cut facilitates the breaking of the remaining part of the layer.

It seems that *šrámek* or *šramek* was the miner who made the cuts (šramy). Hence the surname.

In China there are some coal mines, too. However you probably have no Chinese surname meaning _The-one-who-makes-cuts-in-seams-of-minerals_.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Aha. Get it. Thank you guys!


----------



## bibax

And Šramková is a feminine form of the surname Šramek, similarly Šrámková is feminine of Šrámek.

(suffix *-ová* like in Navrátilová, Kvitová, Plíšková, etc.)


----------



## Teukor

LoveVanPersie said:


> Jana Šramková - Wikipedia
> Jana Šramková is a Czech.
> It seems that _Šrámková_ is a Czech surname. _Šramková_ is just a Slovak adaptation.


It is impossible to differentiate between Czech and Slovak surname just based on the length of a vowel. In addition, she is from Moravia, an area in which West Slovak dialects are pretty close to Moravian dialects. The surnames are more influenced by dialects than literary languages.


----------



## LoveVanPersie

Teukor said:


> It is impossible to differentiate between Czech and Slovak surname just based on the length of a vowel. In addition, she is from Moravia, an area in which West Slovak dialects are pretty close to Moravian dialects. The surnames are more influenced by dialects than literary languages.


Thanks!!


----------

